# Depotting Lipgloss?



## j_absinthe (Oct 24, 2007)

Is it possible to do it yourself?

I'd like to make some space in my traincase, and I was curious as to whether or not this was possible without making a hideously obscene waste of product. I know I've seen tutorials here on how to "depot" lipsticks into palettes and containers, but I couldn't find anything on glosses.

Also, are there any recs anyone can give for decent containers for glosses and lipsticks after they're (hopefully) depotted?


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 24, 2007)

You'd need to find little containers to put them in. If it's in stick form like a balm then you can just cut and smush. If it's liquid then you'd probably have to cut the original container and scoop or smush it out. Just make sure your cutting implements are sterile. I think being exposed to air might change the texture of some glosses so becareful.


----------



## makeupbynina (Oct 10, 2011)

Ive been looking for an answer myself. I tried to boil water and stick my lipgloss in it. It did melt down the product however some lipgloss like MAC lipglass have stoppers. hahaha. So the product wants to come out but can't. I suppose if you get something strong enough to cut the top of the container I guess there wouldn't be a problem. If you get other suggestions from anywhere please please let me know.


----------



## makeupbynina (Oct 10, 2011)

ok so im silly I've taken that stopper out before... anyway, just grab a pair of scissors. Stick one side of the scissors and pull it out if that makes sense. Hope that made sense. If not I went looking for a resources for you. Check this website out.
http://charmedvalerie.com/2010/10/makeup-tip-get-more-lip-gloss-or-rapidlash-out-of-the-bottle/
​ 
  	I used a cup filled with water, heated it up in the microwave for about a minute. I had to keep reheating to keep it boiling hot. And be careful it can get hot. Use some tweezers or tongs. 

  	Hope this helps!


----------

